# Autotrail Cab Radio



## schnauzer1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi All

Simple question, my cab radio/CD in my Apache 700 has the JVC unit fitted, I was just wondering where this is powered from as we would like to use it when on site but dont want to risk running the base vehicle battery down?

Cheers

Martin


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

It runs direct from the vehicle battery (not leisure)... So running for very excessive periods, especially using the DVD as well will risk flattening the cab battery.. 
If you are on EHU then I dont think it's an issue as the charger tops up both leisure and vehicle battery..
Maybe someone can confirm this ???

added... Just been to the Sargent website and they have your schematic there.. Diagram Does show split charge relay..


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, it would run from the vehicle battery, and as Tonka says there may be a problem with having enough charge if it's run for a long period. My Schaudt power control panel has a switch to run the charger (when on hook-up) on the vehicle battery rather than the leisure battery. If the voltage on the meter shows a lower reading on the vehicle battery a click over to this for a while solves the problem.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I have the Sargent EC325 Control Unit and the Autotrail manual says the following:
"Battery Select
Use this button to select either the leisure
battery or the vehicle battery.
Pressing this button once will select the base
vehicle battery (LED will illuminate), pressing the
button again will select the leisure battery again.
The control unit will automatically select the
leisure battery when the control panel is first
switched on.
When a battery is selected this battery will be
used as the power source and will also be
charged by the on-board charger.
Please note that the charger will only select
an individual battery as a power source or
charging, it cannot charge both batteries
simultaneously."

My understanding is that you would need to switch the charger over to charging the vehicle battery if on EHU in the circumstances you describe.


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

schnauzer1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Simple question, my cab radio/CD in my Apache 700 has the JVC unit fitted, I was just wondering where this is powered from as we would like to use it when on site but dont want to risk running the base vehicle battery down?
> 
> ...


Hi Martin, I afraid that it runs off the vechicle battery all the time. like so many other vechicles do.
After we watched a couple of DVD's in a row one night we had managed to drain the batt. I solved the problem by running a new wire from the leisure side via a fuse and then using a standard auto relay to make an automatic switch over circuit.
All this does is to switch to Veh Batt when ignition is on or over to Leis batt when it's not. The wire that controls the settings on the radio stays the same. and also if the lesiure panel is turned off the radio will be off.
If you or anyone else would like the details & diagram please PM me and I will email you it.

Brian

(Boomba)


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Martin and all the radio/CD is fed from the leisure battery, via separate output from the EC225/325 PSU this is connected in the "B pillar" which is then connected in to the Fiat system behind the Radio/CD unit. This is the only connection that we can make to the Fiat system without compromising the system interrogatory. The connection is made when the head unit is being installed in the vehicle


I am not sure about Brian's vehicle and the DVD usage, this should not have effected the vehicle battery, so that may need looking into? 

As Peribro has pointed out the vehicle battery can be topped up via selecting it on the control panel.

I hope this helps but as always please if there are any queries please ask away?

Best regards

Ian S


----------



## schnauzer1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for your help, just been away for a few days and run the radio for several hours each day and vehicle battery did not go down at all so looks like it is connected to the leisure battery.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

In my 2006 Mohican the radio was powered the vehicle battery. I rewired it to the leisure batteries. My brother in law has a 2008 Tracker and his was also powered from the vehicle battery, Alan.

Edit. Sorry I am not being clear. What I mean is that what Ian says is what is intended but it does not always seem to happen.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello schnauzer1,

Alan describes how his relatives Autotrail Tracker radio is powered from his vehicle battery.

My Autotrail Tracker radio is powered from my leisure battery. As I disconnect it whenever I return the van to storage, I have to retune all the frequencies each time I pick it up again. Mildy irritating, but worse things happen at sea... 8) 

The moral is, all vans are different.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

Might I suggest that by removing the relevant fuse in either the vehicle battery or the leisure battery you will find which battery feeds the radio.

There is usually a mains switch that completely isolates the power to the living quarters.

By process of elimination you will find the battery that feeds your radio.

Regards

Drew


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

The radio/DVD MUST be connected to the vehicle battery otherwise it would switch off automatically like the rest of the habitation stuff when the engine is running. I doubt whether it would be wired directly into the leisure battery. Mine certainly is.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Bacchus said:


> The radio/DVD MUST be connected to the vehicle battery otherwise it would switch off automatically like the rest of the habitation stuff when the engine is running. I doubt whether it would be wired directly into the leisure battery. Mine certainly is.


So why doesn't it turn off when the ignition gets switched off then :roll: . Can't believe people think they know better than Sargent themselves. Of course it's the leisure battery and as somebody said earlier by pulling the leisure battery fuse you will prove that. I do that routinely to stop the leisure battery being drained by the radio when the vans laid up.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Dave Newell has covered this in the latest (100th) issue of Practical Motorhome.

C.


----------

